# Nicknames....



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Okay, so we don't high-jack a thread.... Whats your GSD's common nickname and what is the general response you get from it??



> Nicknames are vital when picking a name, we have Killian, who is now nicknamed KILL..... It really shocks people when kids can't say Killian and you say can you say "kill" and you realized what you just said..... *SIGH* I blame my husband.


I get a jaw drop response if I call him KILL, and if I call him Killian, they are like, OH, after the beer Killians?? I say no. Not like the beer..... *eyes roll* LOL!!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Otto is my GSD name. People ask me why did yout name your dog Auto like a car?? I say its a German name and a name of guy in my favorite show in Sons of Anarchy. Even at the vet I still have the same problem.... even after I explained to change it. Otto is short enuff were he dosen't have a nickname. Just wanted to share...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My GSD's name is Sinister and I call him Sin. People always say "Is it short for cinnamon?"

Sometimes when I say Sinister they think I am saying Sister. :crazy:


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Our dog's nickname is Elsiepookins. Yeah, not exactly a shortened form...and if it does get shortened it's to Pookins. I can't remember the last time I called her "Elsa" haha.

You could try to call Killian Kiki or something and get the kids off Kill!


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

"Schindler"- Everyone asks why he was named after a nazi. I explain that the movie Schindler's list was made about a German war hero "Oscar Schindler" that saved almost 1200 jews during the Holocaust. Famous Oscar Schindler quote-"Whoever saves one life, saves the world entire."

That aside, his nicknames are- Schindiggler, Schindy, Schindy Schoo Schoo, Sugar, Schin-diddly-um-cious, and many many more....lol


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Kane has a couple.....Hubby calls him Kanye. But he is normally known as Captain Der. lol


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I call Kaiser "K" .... I also happen to call me niece Kayleigh "Kay". My sister isn't thrilled about that but in my head they are different!

Most people think I say Raymond when I tell them Raven


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

bunchoberrys said:


> Kane has a couple.....Hubby calls him Kanye. But he is normally known as Captain Der. lol


 
Captain Der...LOL I cracked up when you called him that in another thread!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark's nickname is "Bubba". He was such a big boned baby that the name just _happened_ one day and stuck.

I have been known to call out, "Bubba heir!" and not realize it until someone points it out.

Recently Stark had a nose issues (something was either stuck up there or he had an infection - vets couldn't figure it out and it went away on it's own) and had some clear discharge coming from it, boogers for a lack of better words.. and so we have called him that from time to time as well... "Booger come here". He listens to all, but I would say that Bubba is the name we use the most (maybe even more so than his given name).


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Ava's name is Ava Larue and I always call her Rutabega when were are being silly.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Cassie is Cass

Gunnar is Guns or Gunny.

I just like shorter names, 1 syllable if possible.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

elisabeth_00117, LMBO, that is just too funny! Booger! LOL!


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

KendraLovey said:


> Captain Der...LOL I cracked up when you called him that in another thread!


When I call him Captain Der, and if Kane was human, this is how I picture him. And I would be his sidekick. lol


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Moses - MoMo Moses, MoMan, MoMo
Layla -Lazy Layla, Layler Mayler
Gilda - Gilda Girl, G Girl, G, sister
Sigourney - Corny, Cornball, Sig, Pumpkin, Little Bit


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh gets called Mr. Stosh because our vet has a client by that name and when we're waiting they always call him that. My husband calls him Stosh Man. A guy at my office thinks his name is Socks or Scotch, he can't figure out which. Only one person has ever called him Stoshie and as soon as she said it she wished she hadn't.


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

bunchoberrys said:


> When I call him Captain Der, and if Kane was human, this is how I picture him. And I would be his sidekick. lol


HAHAHA!!!! That gives a very good mental picture of the daily events in your house...lol


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

I rarely call Skylar, Skylar. Usually it's Sky. I was actually going to name her Skye, and I probably should have because _apparently _Skylar is a boy's name.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Frag is usually "shortened" to "Fraddums" or "Fraggle" or "Fraggley Foot".

People that ask his name in public think he's Fred.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> "Fraggley Foot"



Oh that is too funny..... LOL!!


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

My dogs have SO MANY nicknames, I know you said GSD but I'm listing them all - and my African Grey parrot, Mariah, knows all of their nicknames and she knows which is which.

Remington (GSD) - Remi, Rem, Puppy Love, Little Prince, Puppy, Remadem

Beauregard Whitfield (Pom) - Beau, Bunny, Bun Bun, Monkey, Monks, Monkey Madness

Cooper (Corgi) - Coopie, Coops, Coopsie Daisy, Pupsie

Lexie (Shi-Poo) - Baby, Diva

Racey (Chihuahua) - Pig, Piggles, Piggins, Piglet, Piggly Wiggly, Jelly, Jellybean, Jellz, Sausage, Bad Seed (or just Seed lmao) Swine, Swineling... lmfao, yes, all of those and she answers to ALL of them!


----------



## GSD Momma (Dec 28, 2010)

We go overboard with nicknames but the dog learns them all. Our last GSD Pica (Peekah) we called Pi, Piedog, Peek and P.
Our new pup is Chloe so I'm trying not to use nicknames until she gets older but to my husband I call her Clo, Clover, Cloverfield, Clo-Clo... lol... I do call her Clo and she gets that I mean her so far.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Raina gets called Little Girl or Fuzzy Girl and Pyrate gets called Big Dog or Handsome boy.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Mia- Big Girl and Puppy Girl, 
Bella-Belly, Belle, Puppy Girl, Freeway, (where we found her) and Pound Puppy


----------



## ripsofie (Oct 28, 2010)

Mine is Preston, Prest for short. Also my baby talk name ofr him is Presta Westa


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

haha...these are all great! My hubby picked out our new girl's name(Mya) and I had a hard time with it because I didn't know how to create nicknames from it...lol. So far she is Mya Angelou, Mya whya papiah, little girl, little one, baby girl, and today she became officially "WERP". Not sure where it came from but if you look at her she is totally a Werp...LOL


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Stryder has several... 
StryderPup, Strypes (stripes), big-eared chihuahua, poopyhead, Mr Poopypants (no he isn't a real poopypants).


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Kain is ' K-Kaaaaain ' in baby talk, or ' Stupid ', depending on the situation.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Dexter is Pookie Head. Sometimes Goofer.
Luke is Lukie Dukie or Knuckle Noodle. (He's a 120-pound White GSD.)
The outside cat who adopted us is Clipper because someone clipped her ear in a spay and release. We now nick named her "Clippity Do Da." She's treated like royalty. She gets to live under the house and has disconnected some of the heating vents so that the hot air now blows under the house. She eats roasted turkey like a champ. Sigh... Oh, but I got the two boys to sit and stay while she poked her head in the front door and meowed, daring them to move this evening. A good time was had by all.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Shasta's name is short enough that she doesn't have a nickname for that but we do have a few other things we call her...like, Stinky, Funky Stinkerbean, Goofy Girl, Big Girl, Girly, Sweetiepie, Boo-boo Puppy, Pupcake, Puppy Lumpkin...the list goes on. 

People usually think she's named after the soda, but we didn't have that in mind when we named her. We were thinking of Mt. Shasta.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Rosa is most often called ******. Short for Rosa Bean. I also call her Missy a lot.

I've been calling Niko Pikachu lately. I don't know where that came from. I like to call him Peaches too. I like giving him kinda girly nicknames, since he's a big macho GSD. 

Their nicknames vary a lot, depending on the books we're reading or movies we've seen lately.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Saber has become 'Saberdoodle,' because, you know, EVERYONE wants one of those doodles!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> I also call her Missy a lot.


Um...for some reason our daughter got really upset when she heard me call Shasta "Missy." So now it's off-limits as a dog name. Can't imagine why. But I never call Shasta "Sweetiepie" when she's around now either, just so I don't get in trouble.


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

For Abby I tend to call her Abber or sometimes just Ab.
Sometimes I call her Miss Pup.
When I first got her I didnt have a name for her picked out.
So the first week or so I was calling her "Little Weed".

My old GSD Mikey I called Wuf or Wolfen. He was also
Pup Man. For some reason my Mom called Mikey "Tadpole".


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Monkeybutt 

And she comes running because she knows she's about to do something fun.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Jamie's nickname is BooBoo when I say it to her her ears go down and that tail goes into turbo mode. 

That was funny about Booger earlier as a nickname. I had a dog(min pin)named Booger. He did not need a nickname. 

We used to have a cat that I bottle raised. I named her after the Cat. 5 hurricane we had at the time Isabelle, but she was a firecracker and she would run through the house full speed, she got into everything and one day I said "Isabelle you are such a little turd." Well, her name became Turd Baby. She loved it she would not even respond to her real name. You had to call out Turd Baby and then she would come running. It was so funny to see the expressions on people's faces when we would be in the store and say" hope Turd Baby isn't getting into anything."


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

Since Zeb is so short his nicknames are actually longer  Zebby, Zebbicus, Goofball and the most common.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

Dax's nickname is Cutie Pie, Shortstack, or Stinky. Sometimes when I say 'oh, aren't you so cute, what a cutie!' my boyfriend turns and thinks I'm talking to him...

and sometimes I pretend I was! 

Usually when we tell people his name is Dax they either think I said Max or give me a weird look.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Chance has become "big chancer baby". Hold his head and call him big chancer baby while kissing him on the top of the head and he melts! Shane was the "big donkey hound", same thing, hold his head and kisses and he pratically melted to the floor! LOL


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Gosh, I love all this creativity!!!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

When we got our first GSD we named her Carly. 

When we got the second GSD, I wanted a name that didn't end with the "y" sound since we already have a Carly. So we named her Sage.

What do we call her? Sagey.


----------



## RockinIt (Jan 29, 2011)

Millie: Mills, Hachi Girl (she waits for DH at the door every day when it's time for him to come home from work).
Mutt (not a GSD): just Mutt...it's short enough. 
Pistol: Pistol Puppy
Clemie: Clemie is her nickname...her name's actually Clementine, but she won't ever know that. She was "orange girl" in their litter and she's the smallest of the litter...so she's a clementine cutie.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Baer was BaerMan or Boo-boo (when he was volunteering at the Ronald McDonald House).
Emi is Emi-bemi or mommy dog (now the service dog  )
Drigon (Troll gs) was Driggy biggy.

Frodo (aka Punk) is Bobo
Quamatz (aka Hunk) is Quasi
Enzo is Enzo benzo

More later


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

Wilhoit's call name was Hoyt. I also called him Hoytie or HoytHoyt. His pet names, however, were Bestest (meaning better than best) and Sweetie. People would look a little taken aback when I'd talk to him, calling him Sweetie. This was probably because he was a large, very sober minded dog who was quiet and undemonstrative. He looked more like a dog version of a professional body guard than a "Sweetie," but I knew that behind that rather impassive expression was the sweetest, most devoted dog a person could have, so I called him Sweetie. When I would take him into the nursing home to visit one of my relatives, one of the other patients would call him Wyatt. She couldn't understand his actual name, Hoyt. She was so delighted to have him visit her, that Wyatt became his name with her.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Jackson's nickname is Ghengi. It's hard to spell it because it's just so weird, but that's because my 3 year old came up with it. Ging-ge, "ging" like "ping" in ping pong, both G's pronounced like the G in golf. Second half has the long EEEEE. LOL! 

I asked him (my son) what he wanted to name the new puppy "I wanna name him Ghengi mom!" .....my response: What?! I asked him again 3 days later, GHENGI! A MONTH later....and it was still Ghengi. I have NO idea where he came up with that. So..I wanted to name him Jackson, but when we got him, he looked like a Ghengi anyway, so that name stuck. We get pretty weird looks from people when we say it, I can't imagine what the neighbors think when I yell out GHENGI! GET OVER HERE! But it fits him (LOL!) and he responds to it! He responds to his "real" name too, but I tend to just call him Ghengi around the house, and "Jackson" at "formal" events like visiting the vet, or meeting new people, lol!!

Our lab Arlo is also called "Labby" and he, too, responds to both names.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Currently,

My nicknames for them are the following:

Jenna is Jenny Jenn Jenns
Babs is Babsy or Babar or BeBopper
Tori is Tori-Bella
Heidi is Heidi-Ho
Odessa is Dessa or Odie -- haven't decided which yet
Milla is Milla-Monster
Ninja is Ninja-come-poop -- kind of like Nincomepoop.
Joy is Joy Joy
and Dolly is Baby Doll.

Cupcake is Cupcake

All of them are called Pookerbutkins, and Mangymuttkins.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I call Madix by his nickname Monster all the time. And I've heard people comment on it because they thought that was his real name. Also variations such as Monster-Face lol

Midas is Stinky, Stinky face, Stinkers etc


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Molly has loads of nicknames:

Miss Molly Moo
By golly Miss Molly
Moomoo
Mooey
Fluffy butt
Pup-pup

And since she now has a scar on her head: Frankenmoo (thanks Jen!) or *********** (6 staples in the top of her head)


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

My Molly's nickname:

monster
moo
goofball
sweety
crazy:crazy:
Bob Barker (when she barks)


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I call Kelso: Kels, Kelsey, Kadie..not sure why

Allie is Al, Smalls, Bug, girl..all sorts of things she is very nick-nameable


----------

